# are dead birds safe for dogs?



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

My dog picked up a dead bird in his mouth, is that harmful to the dog or can he handle it without getting sick?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Did he just pick it up or did he ingest any of it?I think if he just picked it up and didn't ingest any he should be fine.My dogs have gotten a hold of some dead animal parts back in the woods behind my house before and have been fine afterwards.
I think if you just keep an eye on him to make sure he doesn't start showing signs of sickness,you should be good.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodpost: 


as long as he didnt eat any of it he should be good.. 

dogs stomachs are designed for raw and rotting food HOWEVER they can still get Cochtia and Salmanela ... if they eat rotting food and aged raw poultry/fish....


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Birds are carriers of coccidia. Keep an eye out for signs of it.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Boogieman said:


> Birds are carriers of coccidia. Keep an eye out for signs of it.


Good call.I forgot about that one.I know that diarrhea is a symptom of it.What else should he look for?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Vomitting, loss of appetite, penny smell, lethargy/fatigue... but birds can also pass worms and mange to pets...so be on a watch for that as well.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

While I don't know if it's the same with birds or dogs,when my goat had coccidia he didn't have any of that.All he had was the diarrehea.His appetite was fine and he did not puke at all.
Can worms even be passed if the dog did not ingest any of the animal?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

My dog Leo had signs similar to parvo when he had coccidia @[email protected]


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Boogieman said:


> Birds are carriers of coccidia. Keep an eye out for signs of it.


:goodpost:
Thats what I was saying.. but made a funny Cochia! LOL pronounced~ s.. (hty) ..IA .. hahaha.. not the best speller.. :hammer:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I was wondering what that word was.lol


----------

